# Noodle rod - what is it?



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

I ran into an old timer while in Erie, Pa. who kept telling me I should get a noodle rod. I've never heard of them. As best I can gather, it sounds as though it is a long rod (anywhere from 9-12 feet) that is very limber, medium action, uses 8-12 lb line, and should be good for pitching approximately 3/8 oz. lures. I don't think he meant a crappie rod. He was fishing off the north pier opposite Presque Isle. 

Am I even close? What other rod type would it be called?

And why would I want one? What am I fishing for with it?

Thanks.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm guessing it would be a fiberglass rod, which after you get the hook set is very forgiving.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Search for sleelhead rod...


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Oh man, don't get these guys started on nudeling again.

Sent from my C5155 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

you can cast those FG rods by loading them up and get some nice distance with little movement. I use to have this old video of a champion caster using a FG rod and it was amazing what he could do with it.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Basically, a noodle rod is a long, limber rod.

It allows you to fish light line/light tackle for big fish, as the rod absorbs all the shock, but the rods still have some backbone down low to land the big fish. Guys can fish for 10lb steelhead on 4lb line with 1/32oz jigs.

Also, the length of the rod helps keep line out of flowing water when drift fishing. You don't have to mend your drift much to keep the line behind the bait.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Used for steelhead fishing. Long limber rod that allows you to use light line. Kinda works like a shock absorber when the fish hits which allows you to use light line. Usually used with a float over your bait, and allows you to drift the bait. You can use them to cast spoons and such.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

gibson330usa said:


> Oh man, don't get these guys started on nudeling again.
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



There will be video of me nudeling this year. I have found the perfect spot for it...


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dave_E said:


> Basically, a noodle rod is a long, limber rod.
> 
> It allows you to fish light line/light tackle for big fish, as the rod absorbs all the shock, but the rods still have some backbone down low to land the big fish. Guys can fish for 10lb steelhead on 4lb line with 1/32oz jigs.
> 
> Also, the length of the rod helps keep line out of flowing water when drift fishing. You don't have to mend your drift much to keep the line behind the bait.


 Isnt this what they refer to now days as Float and Fly fishing? which is a good cold water method of fishing for Bass, Ive used a 7ft crappie rod for float and fly, but havent tryed using my 10ft B&M crappie pole, the time I tryed it I quickly learned that fishing from a boat and loading the line is the way to do it properly.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I fish for 30+ pound salmon with 8 pound test line with my noodle rod.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

It's one method. 
Many guys use centerpin outfits too. They allow for drag free, really long drift presentations.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, guys. 

I think I have a better idea now. The old timer was pulling in some nice fish while nobody around was getting anything. It was interesting to watch him work fish around the rocks on the shore with that longer rod. He also said the people who break their noodle rods just need to learn how to fish with them; that he had caught a lot of big ones with his. The fact there are a lot of steelhead streams in the area also add some light to the subject. 

Putting together all your comments with those of the old timer and it all makes sense now. It would also be a help surf fishing when I visit inlaws in Florida - keeps the line up out of the water and less affected by the surf. Just may have to add one to the collection.

Thanks again.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a noodle rod I use for crappies just type noodle in ebay or amazon to get an exact idea


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

On occasion I'll head down to the canal in the summer with noodle rod. I'll cast tiny yellow jigs on 6lb test while site fishing big carp.

Tons of fun and tests your skill 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Used our steelhead (noodle) rods in the keys. They whooped ass on the snapper
but were a little too light for the sharks.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

oldstinkyguy said:


> There will be video of me nudeling this year. I have found the perfect spot for it...


OSG,there are Women and Children that view this site that could be scared out of their minds.But if you must be a nudeling model,do it if you win the OGF Sportsman of the Year.I think all would agree!!LOL



Roscoe:handcuffs:


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

A long limber rod that is fished with light line. Big fish can be handled very easily with these rods because the light top half works like a spring to cushion the line. Problem is that most people do not put the maximum pressure on fish then release them past exhuation. Then the fish can die. Good for steelhead just put maximum pressure if you plan on releasing fish.


----------

